# Has UK-M lost it's edge since the upgrade?



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Please debate.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

And what do you mean by its edge?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What I mean by loosing it's edge is that people seem to be posting a lot less these days.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Get back the newest post widget and we will debate this.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> What I mean by loosing it's edge is that people seem to be posting a lot less these days.


Maybe its because ****wits bump threads that are 12 years old?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe it is or maybe it is not. It is up to the people to decide not you.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Get back the newest post widget and we will debate this.


Post 1 is always a good starting point.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Maybe its because people don't use the quote button, so they don't know they need to post a reply


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

maybe it's because it has become boring?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> maybe it's because it has become boring?


you are not helping things.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nor are you tbh.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Well isn't this fun....


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I think it's taken a hit as some of the regular posters have gone a bit quiet.

Tbf though that's only until they get used to the format again.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I can't put my finger on it, but it has changed, and not for the better, it is lacking soul


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TBH I really don't give a F. It has got boring and inane tbh.



Natty Steve'o said:


> Well isn't this fun....


No it is soooooo boring.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

As much as I hate to say it, it's become extremely boring and I agree with Ken, lacking life/soul somehow.

Threads with topics that would have previously got to 10+ pages are ending on 2 pages instead.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> I can't put my finger on it, but it has changed, and not for the better, it is lacking soul


David Soul?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> TBH I really don't give a F. It has got boring and inane tbh.
> 
> No it is soooooo boring.


One mans boring is another mans fun......Its all just a state of mind.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> David Soul?


Don't give up on us baby lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Don't give up on us baby lol


Don't you friggin dare lol!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Why are you talking to yourself @‌Natty Steve


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I ain't talkin.......I typin :confused1:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Not even when a bunch of popular big posters revolted and broke off into creating that TDF place did this board die so hard. It's took a right pounding by throwing away it's long-standing familiar identity and features IMO - but I'm sure staff will jump in with their defence to tell me (and all the other users) why I'm wrong...

Hopefully this place will recover at some point.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG it was a joke lets move on ffs.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

You crack me up...... See, fun is being had.... :lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gotta be honest i came back because of the redesign -responsive, mobile first, clean, easy to use. No one likes change


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Now I'm used to it I like it..


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YES.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes because the layout on mobile is s**t, loading pics via url is s**t and navigation is s**t.

Not a fan, only staying through habit, not through enjoyment. I'm sure it'll grate on me soon and I'll leave.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Yes because the layout on mobile is s**t, loading pics via url is s**t and navigation is s**t.
> 
> Not a fan, only staying through habit, not through enjoyment. I'm sure it'll grate on me soon and I'll leave.


I am sure that someone will take your place.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I am sure that someone will take your place.


but, I need to post a thread asking for account deletion first.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

SickCurrent said:


>


And where the fcuk have you been young man?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Find myself using it less now, habit and boredom are what keep me looking in.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> but, I need to post a thread asking for account deletion first.


Post it then.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Verno said:


> And where the fcuk have you been young man?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Find myself using it less now, habit and boredom are what keep me looking in.


Time to move on then.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

> Time to move on then.


Sure is, bye

Ps you can tell its a Sat and Andy has had a shandy and getting lairy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Sure is, bye


Bye bye.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Sure is, bye Ps you can tell its a Sat and Andy has had a shandy and getting lairy


Like I really give a fcuk about your opinion.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

> Like I really give a fcuk about your opinion.


Time for bed now Andy, night night


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

tommy bannanas has stopped posting 100 times/day. I miss his posts


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Like I really give a fcuk about your opinion.



View attachment 113032


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Time for bed now Andy, night night


 thought you had gone? oh well I can live in hope.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

> thought you had gone? oh well I can live in hope.


May stay now just to antagonize you


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> thought you had gone? oh well I can live in hope.


fcuk me Andy, your on one tonight lol!


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

He's taken to alcoholism to liven the forum up. Taken one for the team. Thanks andy.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> View attachment 113032


LOL


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

> fcuk me Andy, your on one tonight lol!


He's had a beer, mummy lets him stay up late on a Saturday


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, but in a few months it'll be back to normal

The board has lost a lot of knowledgeable posters over the years because of members on here constantly winding them up and this forum slowly turning into bb.com


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> May stay now just to antagonize you


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

SickCurrent said:


>


Lol creepy fcuker!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Verno said:


> fcuk me Andy, your on one tonight lol!


Am I?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

zak007 said:


> Yes, but in a few months it'll be back to normal
> 
> The board has lost a lot of knowledgeable posters over the years because of members on here constantly winding them up and this forum slowly turning into bb.com


fuuuuark!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

IC1 said:


> He's taken to alcoholism to liven the forum up. Taken one for the team. Thanks andy.


My pleasure.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Notice that the "banter" level has reached almost unbearable levels.

Almost every thread I read gets derailed after about 3 or 4 responses. Bit like how this thread has gone.......

Boring.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> fuuuuark!


AHH bless.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> TBH I really don't give a F. It has got boring and inane tbh.
> 
> No it is soooooo boring.


Tbh you do, you started this thread.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Notice that the "banter" level has reached almost unbearable levels.
> 
> Almost every thread I read gets derailed after about 3 or 4 responses. Bit like how this thread has gone.......
> 
> Boring.


gen con yes, posting in the correct forum section, no.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Notice that the "banter" level has reached almost unbearable levels.
> 
> Almost every thread I read gets derailed after about 3 or 4 responses. Bit like how this thread has gone.......
> 
> Boring.


Very true.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> Tbh you do, you started this thread.


I did.



DappaDonDave said:


> gen con yes, posting in the correct forum section, no.


Every section "yes".


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

:yawn:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I did.
> 
> Every section "yes".


You checked MA or adult? No.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> You checked MA or adult? No.


Yes.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Yes.


No.

back to the coors light.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

nitrogen said:


>


And you are?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> No.
> 
> back to the coors light.


what the f**k are they? YES


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> what the f**k are they? YES


beer for gays...had three tonight. Fiiiiiight


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TBH I am bored now, can we move on now please?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> beer for gays...had three tonight. Fiiiiiight


You should know. I have got bored now so am going to move on.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> And you are?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG that old chestnut LOL.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> You should know. I have got bored now so am going to move on.


but but but, you've been banned from TD where will you go?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> TBH I am bored now, can we move on now please?


it's not been as good since the change

but i hope things pick up and get back to how it was

you having a sh1te weekend Andy ?

you sound very p1ssed off mate

cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> but but but, you've been banned from TD where will you go?


I don't know or care what TD is tbh. You seem to know a lot more about me than I do. love and kisses AH


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

What if it never picks up? Then what?....


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I don't know or care what TD is tbh. You seem to know a lot more about me than I do. love and kisses AH


busted.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

the wee man said:


> it's not been as good since the change
> 
> but i hope things pick up and get back to how it was
> 
> ...


No very much the contrary fella. having a really good one tbh.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> busted.
> 
> View attachment 113034


*Busted? * :confused1:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> *Busted? * :confused1:


you're quackers.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> you're quackers.
> 
> View attachment 113035


Quackers!!! :confused1:


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Quackers!!! :confused1:


Crackers he said.................


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> OMG that old chestnut LOL.


What has the God to do with it?!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Quackers!!! :confused1:


look, a minge...


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> What has the God to do with it?!


ALLAH has everything to do with it.............well according to that guy that wanting to turn Islamic earlier.........


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

glad to hear it mate :thumbup1:

i'm having a very quiet weekend 

my wife's away till Monday at the Rewind Festival

just my youngest son and i in the house...

we're soaking up the peace and quiet while we can :thumbup1:

cheers shaun 

P.S. Feckin sh1t quoting system...

i was glad to hear you're having a good weekend mate


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

the wee man said:


> glad to hear it mate :thumbup1:
> 
> i'm having a very quiet weekend
> 
> ...


cheers Shaun.

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope Lorian gives the website an option to select themes like the old site. Then hopefully we can use the old format as a selectable option because at the mo I Cba. Surely a theme will be to make available so that the site looks like it previously did? @Lorian


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think it's still ok.

It is what it is, a lot of the serial posters that didn't add a huge amount of value have disappeared, which may make the place look slower but is a good thing.

People hate change, but they get used to it eventually.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I took a break for a month or two but have to say the forum runs slower now on tapatalk for me which is a pain.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Maybe its because ****wits bump threads that are 12 years old?


I don't think it's a bad thing to re bump subjects if their interesting


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

It does seem a lot quieter around here. 
Possibly because it's now one month on and problems still exist.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

I know a lot of people are saying its a new format and it will take time to adjust but upgrades like this car kill forums it's happened before many times before. I just think the layout of this is so complicated now it's messy or something , maybe on a pc it works great but in your phone it's not great .

The best bit of the last forum was how easy either was to see on one page this your scrolling up and down loads to find the same information, just my 2p but from this change I've certainly been using it a lot less which is a shame because the old site and the members where the reason I joined


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe it's just me but on tapatalk it's not changed much.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Its the same site with the same members so nothing has changed in reality.....Its just all wrapped up in a different package. learn how to use it. :thumb: It could do with some additional emoticons....


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry but I agree with original poster, the site has lost its edge.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Its quieter because of the structure, our posts are getting 50% or more less views, even on the last site, a crap boring post would get 50 views in a few hours, even if no comments, now decent threads etc are getting hardly any views as you have to work to find stuff now. Production and eyes cast over views has diminished.


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

While OP's seemed to be saying the thread was meant as a joke some people have got some genuine opinion on the new design so it's good they can use this as a format to express this. I know in work I hate it when new software versions are rolled out and even when Apple change my IOS, but after some time with it, it seems normal again. I personally like how this works on my mobile. Hated having to zoom in and out to use he old format and just never got to grips with tapatalk!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep way too much scrolling required on my phone gets tiring however I do like the look just a bit awkward going through posts from top to bottom


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

It shouldn't be too difficult to show less threads & posts per page to save on the scrolling.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't use it on my phone or with Tapatalk so maybe that's part of it, but essentially it's exactly the same with a slightly different skin on.

I prettymuch only come into gen con and check to see if anything has happened in the adult forums... both of these areas have the same level of traffic as before from what I can see.

Having run my own forums and modded some big forums through site upgrades I can honestly say it's like groundhog day. 99% of the users aren't bothered and a vocal 1% will always claim that it's gone quiet/looks crap/the mods killed the vibe/the admin better fix it or we're all leaving and ultimately everything is back to normal within about 3-6 months.

Everything on forums is cyclic; the main posting group comes and goes, arguments build and spill over, someone gets banned and a load of people protest over it, etc etc.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Stop licking ass *Lotte * :stuart:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very much so


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Feels like it's lost its edge even more since this thread was created.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

love the new layout more up to date and inline with most other bb forums....cracking job.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Must admit, I quite liked the previous version's hot topics / latest posts (it was at the top left of the page).

How do I find today's version of that?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Dunno what yer all moaning about, it just looks slightly different. Not many forums tell you when you've been quoted too which is pretty handy


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mal said:


> love the new layout more up to date and inline with most other bb forums....cracking job.


Look at u wanting something free! Brown nose :lol:


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Be interesting to hear some figures in a month or so of views/posts/topics and compare them to previous figures.


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Agree. This thread will help with the post count


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thought I'd share this so that those people who feel UKM is failing can sleep easy 

This graph shows our search visibility, ie how much content from UKM is findable on Google. This is a critical part of the success of any forum, we need this to be going up each month as this is what ensures new people can find us.









As you can see, it's been in decline throughout 2015 (for a variety of reasons, primarily due to the old forum). Since the update we've had a pretty dramatic turnaround. It'll take a month or so for this to translate into 'real activity' (and not forgetting that Jul/Aug historically sees a dip in activity anyway) but all will come good.

Some new stuff is happening this week as well, and whenever I start changing things there's a boost in activity... :whistling:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Testing 
If
Tapa
Now 
Paragraphs 
Since 
Update


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

That's a no lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Have you tried it without Tapa? Works better than ever on chrome mobile browser, no more need for Tapa.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BrahmaBull said:


> Testing If Tapa Now Paragraphs Since Update





BrahmaBull said:


> That's a no lol


Tapatalk have released a new version today. I'll be upgrading after lunch, apparently it fixes several issues.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Tapatalk have released a new version today. I'll be upgrading after lunch, apparently it fixes several issues.


Yay :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

i think so of the issues have been down to not being able to transfer the subscribed threads across, i know i was subscribed to a bunch i've not managed to reconnect with yet. I also am having issues with certain versions of chrome/windows not working with the forum for some inexplicable reasons, so i'm on it on my tablet - but can't type as well on that...


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep tappytalk is getting on a bit now, time for retirement.

Also the only thing I'm missing is a splash of colour, yes @‌Lorian colour? remember that? different colours produce different moods etc.....and borders, people like borders....and buttons with snazzy shapes..... emojoy monkeys, where are the monkeys!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BrahmaBull said:


> Yay
> 
> :lol:


FYI this update will now be happening tomorrow. There's an imminent forum upgrade which fixes 65+ bugs so I'm going to do them both together as soon as it's released.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

No- got over the change in about 5 minutes- now used to it and getting on with.

unlike all the winging sluts there seems to be on here


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Thought I'd share this so that those people who feel UKM is failing can sleep easy
> 
> This graph shows our search visibility, ie how much content from UKM is findable on Google. This is a critical part of the success of any forum, we need this to be going up each month as this is what ensures new people can find us.
> 
> ...


This will be why noobies keep dragging posts up from the basment as @banzi previously put it lol

New forum is more user friendly i think.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> FYI this update will now be happening tomorrow. There's an imminent forum upgrade which fixes 65+ bugs so I'm going to do them both together as soon as it's released.


So... :lol:


----------



## MrBigorexia (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks awful as far as formatting and aesthetics go - reminds me of when Muscletalk killed itself with a similar change. But the real test will be how things are 6 months down the line I suppose.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I don't mind the update so much, looks wise etc but stuff still needs to be fixed, namely when viewing it on a chrome browser on my phone/iPad if I hit reply to post it all goes to s**t, it quotes other posts or a loads of them all at once and won't even type out what I'm trying to, it's the same with the Internet browser from 3 mobile on my samsung s4. The only time I can use it properly with no issues is when I'm at home with my iPad using safari

And I'm not sure if anyone can point me in the right direction, but I can't find the subbed threads section we used to have so for all the journals and what not I was subbed to, I have to go hunting high and low for them

@Lorian


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Tapatalk have released a new version today. I'll be upgrading after lunch, apparently it fixes several issues.





> FYI this update will now be happening tomorrow. There's an imminent forum upgrade which fixes 65+ bugs so I'm going to do them both together as soon as it's released.


Has this Tapatalk and forum upgrade happened now?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I thought this initially. But, now happy with the new layout.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Has this Tapatalk and forum upgrade happened now?


Hope not as it still sucks


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Bloody frustrating trying to post using an ipad on safari


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Hope not as it still sucks


I'm hoping not too...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Still my favourite forum, , ,


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Frandeman said:


> Still my favourite forum, , ,


totally agree.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Has lost some prolific entertaining posters such as @tommybanannas for example but others seem to have returned 

Board still has an edge a new better edge even perhaps and lets be honest the alternatives suck a$$ innit


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

If anything, I would be more concerned about if this forum has lost activity due to the *couple *of users that insult and disrespect other members day after day year round, anyways, this forum is for free so I only have words of thanks and appreciation to it.

For me, this is the best forum ever and it's the people who make it great not how it looks. For the record, I totally love how this site is now.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Miss Tommy too... He is entertaining...
But a [email protected] arrogant lol

He thinks he knows better than everyone...

Still remember him arguing with Pscarb... Saying his coach it's wrong lol... Then Phil came in the conversation and still no back up....biggest mouth in here lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I feel it's gone to shvt

been long enough but still don't like it


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Where is Mr. Bananas?

RIP tekkers as well


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

> Where is Mr. Bananas?
> 
> RIP tekkers as well


Nowhere, just stopped posting the forum sucks now too


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> If anything, I would be more concerned about if this forum has lost activity due to the *couple *of users that insult and disrespect other members day after day year round, anyways, this forum is for free so I only have words of thanks and appreciation to it.
> 
> For me, this is the best forum ever and it's the people who make it great not how it looks. For the record, *I totally love how this site is now*.


yet this is your first post since the 7th July, yep, you must really love it.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

TommyBananas said:


> Nowhere, just stopped posting the forum sucks now too


Good to see u here breh


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

banzi said:


> yet this is your first post since the 7th July, yep, you must really love it.


FPMSL :lol:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

DappaDonDave said:


> RIP tekkers as well


Yeah WTF's happened to @IGotTekkers


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Yeah WTF's happened to @IGotTekkers


I heard he got shot dead by a dentist whilst moving his caravan to a quiet corner of the Sahara desert.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

DappaDonDave said:


> I heard he got shot dead by a dentist whilst moving his caravan to a quiet corner of the Sahara desert.


Would like but I'm maxed out for today


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Would like but I'm maxed out for today


have a like back, two fingers to the commy regime we're under!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> have a like back, two fingers to the commy regime we're under!


lol fcuk the fascists!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> lol fcuk the fascists!!


Thought you said fcuk the faucets...... Thought you were having a row with a plumber


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Thought you said fcuk the faucets...... Thought you were having a row with a plumber


At this time of night? I'm not made of money you know!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> At this time of night? I'm not made of money you know!


On here you simpleton lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> On here you simpleton lol


lol!

i love that word ...........good job as well!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> lol!
> 
> i love that word ...........good job as well!


Lol goods job?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Has ukm lost its edge? Yes it fvcking has, that's why more and more are leaving


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Has ukm lost its edge? Yes it fvcking has, that's why more and more are leaving


It's ****ed but don't know many better places to go yet. If only numisc used tapa lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> It's ****ed but don't know many better places to go yet. If only numisc used tapa lol


There's not one thing good about the upgrade its all dog shvt

If there was somewhere else to go I would


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> There's not one thing good about the upgrade its all dog shvt
> 
> If there was somewhere else to go I would


Seems like a load of the best posters ain't around but maybe it's coincidence


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Can't be arsed with it

Its a nightmare on Tapatalk.

You have to scroll backwards through each thread as it takes you straight to the last post


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

> Can't be arsed with it
> 
> Its a nightmare on Tapatalk.
> 
> You have to scroll backwards through each thread as it takes you straight to the last post


You can't even write sentences anymore!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Scrolling through the latest unread threads you get two per page, awful design


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Seems like a load of the best posters ain't around but maybe it's coincidence


doubt its coincidence they're just given it bvllocks. No one can be arsed with the shvt new set up


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> doubt its coincidence they're just given it bvllocks. No one can be arsed with the shvt new set up


Its fu**ing shite, and thats putting it mildly.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> doubt its coincidence they're just given it bvllocks. No one can be arsed with the shvt new set up


Can't tag anyone, can't post links and all pics in my journal seem to have been swapped with a smiley emoji lol. Not to mention the paragraph bug on tapa. But we'll be told we are moaning and it's much better!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Can't tag anyone, can't post links and all pics in my journal seem to have been swapped with a smiley emoji lol. Not to mention the paragraph bug on tapa. But we'll be told we are moaning and it's much better!


Try harder @BrahmaBull. (Pictures, quotes, likes and paragraphs on Tapatalk have all gone to sh1t though.)


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@Ultrasonic you are a c**t


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Nein


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

LOL!

(You can't tag using Tapatalk, but on the web version you have to wait for a drop down list of users to appear and then click on the name to get it to work properly.)


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone else having issues when you press New content? takes over twenty seconds to load, either on the mobile or via the laptop it Just takes ages to load, trying not to moan too much but bugging me this. Also windows 10 edge, same issue as explorer, just too long to load New content. It's not the browser at fault its the forum.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

them fcks that aint posting no more are missing out,i am stuffed on pizzas that have been recommended to me


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

> yet this is your first post since the 7th July, yep, you must really love it.


LMFAO, that's acute!

University has me crazy these days, I only have time for a rabbit starvation vs Tommy Cambures thread to be honest.

Maybe you should put your box globes on and thrash him a little for the sake of the forum?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Forum went downhill when me and @Hackskii stopped modding - no taoist pot smoking mods spreading love anymore, no wonder the place has crashed and burned...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

dtlv said:


> Forum went downhill when me and @Hackskii stopped modding - no taoist pot smoking mods spreading love anymore, no wonder the place has crashed and burned...


Why did you guys stop modding by the way?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I use this forum on my pc 99% of the time, and it works fine for me.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

I pop in but I can't be @rsed looking for active topics, I don't care if it's easy, the site should make it easier, as it was.

I browse TMuscle now, as it has this feature and similar users, simple.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I pop in but I can't be @rsed looking for active topics, I don't care if it's easy, the site should make it easier, as it was.
> 
> I browse TMuscle now, as it has this feature and similar users, simple.


Is one mouse click really that much of a big deal??? It's even easier on Tapatalk, but sadly it has other issues.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Still waiting over 20 seconds @Lorian for new content. phone browser, opera browser, Edge browser, and explorer 11.... Help.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

you cant hide avatars so i rarely post at work unless the office is quiet.


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

People never seem to like change, I browse it on the laptop and its fine! I have to agree the old template was far easier on the eyes though!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> People never seem to like change, I browse it on the laptop and its fine! I have to agree the old template was far easier on the eyes though!


It's OK, but definitely not fully functional yet. Try inserting a picture from a website for example.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> Is one mouse click really that much of a big deal??? It's even easier on Tapatalk, but sadly it has other issueissues





Ultrasonic said:


> Replying to this was hassle enough. But yes, it's a big deal, that's why successful papers/magazines have headlines, so you can see what you're in for and go straight to what you want.





Ultrasonic said:


> If following this set up, news online would just have a list- religion, war, towie, x factor, tea bag diet etc... ...would that be as successful as pictures and headlheadlines. Nope, it's bleeding obvious.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Fictional man in the sky, that's how awful it is^^


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Fictional man in the sky, that's how awful it is^^


If your point was that quoting is broken too then I agree with you - if it was something else you lost me.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Fictional man in the sky, that's how awful it is^^


There's actually a way to get what you want with zero additional clicks. Just bookmark/favourite/whatever the new content page rather than the UKM home page - I've just done this myself actually.

There are lots of things wrong with the new forum, but finding new posts really isn't one of them as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Kristina said:


> Why did you guys stop modding by the way?


It was different for both of us. I can't really comment on what happened with Scott, that's for him to explain, but for me it was a combination of being a bit burned out at the time with some drama here and having a lot of other stuff going on too. In some ways I'm glad I stopped as, at the time certainly, I really needed a break from online stuff (I even stopped coaching for about six months) but I also do miss modding here and sometimes wish I stayed.

You guys certainly seem to be doing a good job atm though. My one personal complaint about the upgrade though is that there used to be a moderators alumni subsection that former mods could use to chat to current mods - it didn't have a massive amount of traffic but was still a cool way to check in. I'm gutted that has gone tbh, especially without a warning.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> It was different for both of us. I can't really comment on what happened with Scott, that's for him to explain, but for me it was a combination of being a bit burned out at the time with some drama here and having a lot of other stuff going on too. In some ways I'm glad I stopped as, at the time certainly, I really needed a break from online stuff (I even stopped coaching for about six months) but I also do miss modding here and sometimes wish I stayed.
> 
> You guys certainly seem to be doing a good job atm though. My one personal complaint about the upgrade though is that there used to be a moderators alumni subsection that former mods could use to chat to current mods - it didn't have a massive amount of traffic but was still a cool way to check in. I'm gutted that has gone tbh, especially without a warning.


If you ever get to the point of wanting to be a mod again I'm sure you'd be welcomed back


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

> It was different for both of us. I can't really comment on what happened with Scott, that's for him to explain, but for me it was a combination of being a bit burned out at the time with some drama here and having a lot of other stuff going on too. In some ways I'm glad I stopped as, at the time certainly, I really needed a break from online stuff (I even stopped coaching for about six months) but I also do miss modding here and sometimes wish I stayed.
> 
> You guys certainly seem to be doing a good job atm though. My one personal complaint about the upgrade though is that there used to be a moderators alumni subsection that former mods could use to chat to current mods - it didn't have a massive amount of traffic but was still a cool way to check in. I'm gutted that has gone tbh, especially without a warning.


Ah I see - actually I wonder if some of these unexpected changes are just temporary because there's still a lot that hasn't been completed since the upgrade; I'm sure there's still a lot to be reintroduced from the previous forum, perhaps that's one thing that @Lorian can look at. I know there's a few other things that I'm really hoping will be back.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's definately not the same now,prefered it before tbh


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is a bit harder to navigate, no more stickies, and no more email notifications.

I miss being a mod, but now that I am retired, I have a very slow pace, and when I did most of my modding I was on the clock at work, but always got my job done.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> It is a bit harder to navigate, no more stickies, and no more email notifications.
> 
> I miss being a mod, but now that I am retired, I have a very slow pace, and when I did most of my modding I was on the clock at work, but always got my job done.


You can turn e-mail notifications on if you want, via the Notification Settings option in the drop-down list to the right of your username.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> You can turn e-mail notifications on if you want, via the Notification Settings option in the drop-down list to the right of your username.


I just can't seem to figure that out, can't find the notification settings.

Is it here that I am looking for?

What about all the other posts I have subbed on, do I have to go back to each post and notify me?

If so, not cool.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I just can't seem to figure that out, can't find the notification settings.
> 
> Is it here that I am looking for?
> 
> ...


Go here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/notifications/options/

And note that if you scroll down below the Save button, you get a list of toggle buttons for e-mails. I think it's probably the 'Someone comments on something I follow' button you want to turn on.

Oh, and up the very top, tick the two options about automatically following content, assuming that is what you want.

Any subscriptions you had from before the upgrade are gone for good though unfortunately.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

I don't come on as often because I always see the same handful of people trolling, bitching and moaning about the content of the forum.

Ironically it's the same people who put me off coming here because they turn nearly every thread to sh*t.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

yawn


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> Go here:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/notifications/options/
> 
> ...


Thanks I got it finally......


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2015)

-


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> It is a bit harder to navigate, no more stickies, and no more email notifications.
> 
> I miss being a mod, but now that I am retired, I have a very slow pace, and when I did most of my modding I was on the clock at work, but always got my job done.


It was fun modding with you, nice vibe.

I hadn't noticed the lack of stickies but they used to be very useful, both for getting messages across when modding and for those threads that had to be stickied just for quality of content. I hope the stickies come back.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dtlv said:


> It was fun modding with you, nice vibe.
> 
> I hadn't noticed the lack of stickies but they used to be very useful, both for getting messages across when modding and for those threads that had to be stickied just for quality of content. I hope the stickies come back.


Retirement is a challenge, very slow pace and working 6 to 7 days a week 10 hour days when done, leaves you with little to do.

Everyone says, go get a hobby, go do something, go volunteer. But the problem with me is not that of distraction, but acceptance of where I am, once I wrap my head around that, I can move forward to anything I want. Funny how many will just distract instead of talking to the man inside to fix the issue/problem. Some days it is quite euphoric to know you don't have to do anything, but other days I just want to go to work.....lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Yes because the layout on mobile is s**t, loading pics via url is s**t and navigation is s**t.
> 
> Not a fan, only staying through habit, not through enjoyment. I'm sure it'll grate on me soon and I'll leave.


Yep, 99% of my activity on here used to be through mobile, but now that I can't access the New Posts page on my phone to catch the latest popular threads it's lost its spark for me. No fun browsing through each section looking for good threads.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I find myself visiting this place less and less now....

Can't say whether it's the layout, content or something else


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Some honest thoughts;

After loosing all my subscribed topics without warning, I've felt less faith in posting. I've done small forum up grades before and for a forum of this size, this loss should have been known before.

The layout is a bit more busy but maybe I still haven't got use to it yet and it will look familiar as the old one soon.

There were a lot of great contributors here but they all mysteriously disappeared with bans and all sorts. I think there should be a forum direction to retain the good ones who post a lot. Even if it means giving them a little more allowance.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im sure the upgrade was done with the right intentions but..........

I think theres less visitors, less posts, less topics since the upgrade


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

And more spam - really needs addressing as it's a daily thing now.

Buy coke, heroin blah blah blah.

Never been this bad in all the time i've been on here. I don't think it's a coincidence that it's happened since the upgrade.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

> And more spam - really needs addressing as it's a daily thing now.
> 
> Buy coke, heroin blah blah blah.
> 
> Never been this bad in all the time i've been on here. I don't think it's a coincidence that it's happened since the upgrade.


Not sure really, that possibly lack of admin prescense, there use to be a lot more red posts around


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Not sure really, that possibly lack of admin prescense, there use to be a lot more red posts around


This. Bring back @Milky :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I for one have logged on around 10X less since the change. Really finding it hard to like the changes and really wish it was still on AVS


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Prefer the older layout, where the [email protected] has tommybandana gone and don't see banzai as much, I got no one to take the p1ss out of now, lolol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

barksie said:


> Prefer the older layout, where the [email protected] has tommybandana gone and don't see banzai as much, I got no one to take the p1ss out of now, lolol


Banzi still on here... A lot 

tommy bananas not so much thanks feck haha


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks like im not the only one! Dont want to be critical for its own sake.... but the site appearance, user friendliness and general 'feel' has definitely taken a backward step.... im sure the powers that be had their reasons but i have to say so far, im not a fan.... sorry!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Let's make it better muther****ers stop crying


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

> Let's make it better muther****ers stop crying


PM me I have an idea


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Swear filter off?

nah


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Swear filter off?
> 
> nah


It doesn't seem to recognise a swear word with an 's' on the end or in another word.

Arsenal (Football club in the UK) always used to get filtered but not now.

Scunthorpe

You get the idea.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Well I don't mind the update so much, looks wise etc but stuff still needs to be fixed, namely when viewing it on a chrome browser on my phone/iPad if I hit reply to post it all goes to s**t, it quotes other posts or a loads of them all at once and won't even type out what I'm trying to, it's the same with the Internet browser from 3 mobile on my samsung s4. The only time I can use it properly with no issues is when I'm at home with my iPad using safari
> 
> And I'm not sure if anyone can point me in the right direction, but I can't find the subbed threads section we used to have so for all the journals and what not I was subbed to, I have to go hunting high and low for them
> 
> @Lorian


Fixes to the reply/quoting are coming every 7-10 days. I keep installing them as they are released.

Existing subbed threads were unfortunately lost (unintentionally) during the move. Sorry but the method you are using of hunting them down and choosing to add them to the new Followed Content section is the only solution currently available.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

karbonk said:


> Still waiting over 20 seconds @Lorian for new content. phone browser, opera browser, Edge browser, and explorer 11.... Help.


This is still a mystery, I cannot replicate is on any machine. I'm thinking it may be bug with your account.

There are 2 things I'd like to try:

1. Would you please try creating a new account just to see if the same problem occurs.
2. PM me your password if you are happy for me to login using your account and we can see if I experience the same issue.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

jacksong said:


> I have to agree the old template was far easier on the eyes though!





Heavy Metal said:


> My main gripe is it looks like its been white washed...blaaaack is the new white.





musio said:


> The layout is a bit more busy but maybe I still haven't got use to it yet and it will look familiar as the old one soon.


The visual style is very flexible, it'll keep evolving as I spend time tweaking it. If anyone has any specific changes that they feel should be made then please bring them up for discussion. As long as it's technically feasible, and wanted by the majority, I'm fine with changing things so that the forum looks the way people want


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Madoxx said:


> Not sure really, that possibly lack of admin prescense, there use to be a lot more red posts around


Red posts ??


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> I for one have logged on around 10X less since the change. Really finding it hard to like the changes and really wish it was still on AVS


Same. As have most of the people whos content I enjoyed reading and contributing to. No offense to the rest of you, but there's much less funny and / or interesting people around now.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

dtlv said:


> My one personal complaint about the upgrade though is that there used to be a moderators alumni subsection that former mods could use to chat to current mods - it didn't have a massive amount of traffic but was still a cool way to check in. I'm gutted that has gone tbh, especially without a warning.


That is just hidden because it didn't seem to be being used. I'm happy to turn it back on if there's a demand for it.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

> This is still a mystery, I cannot replicate is on any machine. I'm thinking it may be bug with your account.
> 
> There are 2 things I'd like to try:
> 
> ...


I made you a video of this mate and it doesnt actually load new content ^^. So hes not the only one


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

> Red posts ??


Posts from mods


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lorian said:


> That is just hidden because it didn't seem to be being used. I'm happy to turn it back on if there's a demand for it.


I know it wasn't exactly high traffic, but I liked to be able to pop in there and chat to everyone once in a while. Your call of course, was just a nice thing I thought.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dtlv said:


> I know it wasn't exactly high traffic, but I liked to be able to pop in there and chat to everyone once in a while. Your call of course, was just a nice thing I thought.


Me too, I did look in there from time to time, but if nobody posted I did not either.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

dtlv said:


> I know it wasn't exactly high traffic, but I liked to be able to pop in there and chat to everyone once in a while. Your call of course, was just a nice thing I thought.





hackskii said:


> Me too, I did look in there from time to time, but if nobody posted I did not either.


No worries, I'll re-add it in bit


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if your life has been affected in a negative way, due to the changes on UKM....You should just shoot yourself


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

barsnack said:


> if your life has been affected in a negative way, due to the changes on UKM....You should just shoot yourself


Why not just back off on the clomid then?...lol



Lorian said:


> No worries, I'll re-add it in bit


Thanks, I wanted to talk to Tom, and Paul, about their video.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Why not just back off on the clomid then?...lol
> 
> Thanks, I wanted to talk to Tom, and Paul, about their video.


I thought you were dead....im glad your not


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

barsnack said:


> I thought you were dead....im glad your not


Speaking of clomid, check this out.

My brother is taking 25mg clomid a day, and 5mg aromasin, he wanted to see if his bloods moved up for T.

Range for testosterone is 221 - 716 ng/dL

His results were 960 after being on clomid for a few weeks.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@dtlv @hackskii

The Mod Alumni section should now be back, please confirm.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lorian said:


> @dtlv @hackskii
> 
> The Mod Alumni section should now be back, please confirm.


Just posted.

Thanks


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lorian said:


> @dtlv @hackskii
> 
> The Mod Alumni section should now be back, please confirm.


Yep, all good. Thanks for bringing it back


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Lorian said:


> @dtlv @hackskii
> 
> The Mod Alumni section should now be back, please confirm.


yep, all good...looking forward to my first MOD Night out


----------

